# Dogs Christmas Dinner!



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

What are the dinner plans for your pups dinner this year? I'm looking for suggestions for a special dinner for Christmas Eve.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm following the last DIY meal I did as one of their meals for Christmas - Turkey necks, ground beef and a small amount of liver. Will also provide some apples, strawberries and cranberry sauce. Will give them some Natures Variety RAW and kibble for the other meal.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Since we will be traveling, they will get chicken drums and either ground beef or turkey (our go-to travel meal these days). But, we have given them lamb in the past for Christmas/Xmas eve dinner(s) as a treat.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm thinking of Turkey necks, a bit of beef heart, liver, blueberries, cranberries (cooked with no sugar) and some sweet potatoes>


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet Potatoes! Forgot about that - great idea. And I bought some just the other day.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BetsyI'm looking for suggestions for a special dinner for Christmas Eve.


I would say splurge and get something they haven't had before (or in a very long time).

My guys will start with a GTGC appetizer. That's Green Tripe on a Graham Cracker. Hey - don't knock it 'till you've tried it! 

The next course will be Shrimp Smoup - Shrimp in Smelly Mackerel Goats Milk Soup. I'll take the water from a can of Jack Mackerel and mix it with a little of the leftover goats milk, warm it up and toss in a handful of shrimps.

The main course will consist of lamb and some bacon-wrapped filets along with some pork chops and ground beef. There will be a side veggie - just not sure which one yet.

Dessert will be some berries with whip cream.


DH & I will be having Chinese!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Lauri that sounds awesome! Can I be a dog for a day? LOL


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

No kidding, that does sound good! Sounds like the same complaint I get at my house.......the dog eats better than the rest of us!!!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Tooz had a DELICIOUS looking steak...I actually wanted to eat it myself!!


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Christmas eve dinner Yukon had Turkey neck, heart, liver and some ground beef. Christmas day dinner he had a Cornish hen.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Ours had an after Christmas dinner! I went to Publix today for some much needed HUMAN shopping and while there, found out they had tons of yummy doggy leftovers from the turkey's they butchered. Packs of necks, livers, hearts and gizzards for like .70 cents to $1 a pound! 

Then they had some lamb shanks for $2 which made a great recreational bone.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark and Beau's Christmas dinner consisted of:

Breakfast:
Ground Lamb
Chicken liver
Yougurt
Raw egg & shell
Pumpkin

Dinner
Turkey necks and wings

Desert
Ice cream with homeade doggy treats on top (peanut butter, whole wheat flour, milk and baking soda).

They had their bully sticks for a snack as well. They were in heaven.


----------

